# Are you taking your babies trick or treating?



## JadeBaby75

Does anyone think that is really weird. I want to take Jade but I don't really know what the norm is for babies??? And its not like she could be out late she goes to bed at like 7. :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

Yuppers. We'll go around town. Finn doesnt go to bed until 9 or so. Finn's going to be an owl. :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Emmas going to be a pirate so as long as its not snowing here again this year, which it was last year, we will be taking her out as well


----------



## JadeBaby75

Oh that so cute and original :thumbup:
im afraid I am not that creative so jade will most likely be a pumpkin :blush:


----------



## aidensxmomma

My kids aren't really babies anymore (2yo and 3yo) so they'll be going trick-or-treating this year. But even when they were babies we took them out. If anything, we did it just to show them off. :winkwink: They didn't eat their candy, but I did. :rofl:

I think they might be going as Minnie Mouse and Mickey Mouse this year.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I think I will take quin to a few houses this year, last year we went to a costume contest in my moms town that hand out candy and hotdogs


----------



## x__amour

I'm not entirely sure. We may or may not. Trick or treating starts pretty early around her, like 5pm, but Tori's bedtime isn't until 9pm so that's not an issue. She has a costume but she can't really eat the candy so I'm not sure. We'll probably go to MIL's house (they REALLY get into Halloween) and have Tori dressed up and help hand out candy and just chill out if we don't end up going trick or treating. Next year for sure though. :D


----------



## Burchy314

Yup!! We are going trick or treating with my friends and my cousin who wants to be there for her first Halloween. She is a night owl so that wont be a problem. Im not sure whats shes going to be though. Im going to look at costumes tomorrow. Also the saturday before halloween we will be going to the aquarium because they have a halloween event every year.


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> I'm not entirely sure. We may or may not. Trick or treating starts pretty early around her, like 5pm, but Tori's bedtime isn't until 9pm so that's not an issue. She has a costume but *she can't really eat the candy so I'm not sure.* We'll probably go to MIL's house (they REALLY get into Halloween) and have Tori dressed up and help hand out candy and just chill out if we don't end up going trick or treating. Next year for sure though. :D

Uh duh..you eat it! I plan on getting Finn a big 'ol pumpkin holder for all of my candy. :winkwink:


----------



## AirForceWife7

We are! :D Brenna is going to be a lamb .. will post pics in the "show off your baby" thread tomorrow :winkwink:

EDIT: Omg I'm a freaking idiot .. her costume pic is my avatar! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure. We may or may not. Trick or treating starts pretty early around her, like 5pm, but Tori's bedtime isn't until 9pm so that's not an issue. She has a costume but *she can't really eat the candy so I'm not sure.* We'll probably go to MIL's house (they REALLY get into Halloween) and have Tori dressed up and help hand out candy and just chill out if we don't end up going trick or treating. Next year for sure though. :D
> 
> Uh duh..you eat it! I plan on getting Finn a big 'ol pumpkin holder for all of my candy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hahaha, I know. :winkwink:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Here in the UK Halloween is nowhere near as hyped as it seems to be for you guys in the US. Recently it seems to be getting more popular as companies realise it's commercial value tho!:haha: But even still, 8 out of 10 halloweens we never get trick or treaters to our door where we live.
And i've only been twice in my life! Once when I was 12 and then again (don't laugh) when I was 18 with my bf for a joke.
I wasn't allowed to go as my mum is catholic and doesn't really like all that "pagan stuff" and she also thinks its incredibly dangerous for a child to go knocking on a strangers door asking for treats!
Oh yeah, another thing I find funny is how in the US it's normal to dress up as non-scary things for halloween? Almost like it's a normal fancy dress or something. Here the theme is ALWAYS scary, so you mainly only find witches, black cats, pumpkins, zombies, devils etc...altho last year I went out to the pub dressed as a lion! :rofl: It was my first night out since Rory was born, and during the day Rory was dressed as a little devil xxx
 



Attached Files:







mwuah.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## SophieGrace

Were having a party at home and decorating the house up this year as its Daisy's first proper halloween (she was only 3 weeks old last year!). Were inviting all the family over and going to take the little ones around the houses about 6 :) Not too sure what shes going to be though yet :| any ideas? x


----------



## annawrigley

Yep, only round family though. We'll probably do the same as last year - go to Noah's cousin's for her birthday party (her birthday is the day after... I think :wacko:) dressed as a pumpkin :haha: And then go round my mum's, my dad's, FOB's sister and FOB's nana's houses. He won't be getting sweets though, I'll probably ask them to give him fruit and stuff cos I'm naaaaaasty :muaha: Last year he was almost 8 months and he just got Organix crisps... Again, cos I'm nasty :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 8


----------



## emmylou92

Toooo cold outside to go trick or treating I hate cold weather, anyway's I will dress Hollie up and have her help hand out sweet's to the kids, or just have her stood there looking pretty while I hand out sweets haha.


----------



## Bexxx

We will be :D
I can't wait to dress Isla up!
Obv she won't be eating anything, but I will!


----------



## rainbows_x

We won't be. I don't really see the point personally. Last year I got her a couple outfits and took some nice pictures, when trick or treaters came to the door we brought her out ocasionally for people to say how cute she looked :lol:

Doubt we will get any trick or treaters here, we live in a really quite area now, and it's mainly old people :lol:


----------



## cammy

I wish :( we dont celebrate that holiday in Australia


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Yepp!!! Of course :)


----------



## KaceysMummy

We wont be - It's not really that big here, i've never been trick or treating so Kacey won't be going out either. We have our own party at my mum's which Kacey is still too wee to take part in the games, and there is also a local party at the centre which she will be going to dressed up :) xx


----------



## Strawberrymum

im only going to a few peoples houses that i know mostly all my neighbours then a family orientated party down the beach maybe probably not. shell be a watermelon


----------



## JadeBaby75

Strawberrymum said:


> im only going to a few peoples houses that i know mostly all my neighbours then a family orientated party down the beach maybe probably not. shell be a watermelon

This is what I'd rather do. But nobody in my family celebrates it at all :nope: We pass out candy but that is about it :nope:


----------



## amygwen

I'm not. We live in an apartment complex and every year we've only gotten like 2 trick or treaters, I want to make the experience a bit more fun for Kenny. We're planning on going to the zoo, they are doing a 'zoo boo' which is like, trick-or-treating but there's activities and of course the zoo as well for them to be entertained by. We did this last year and it was really nice, although I'm sure now at this age LO won't be too pleased with me eating all his candy/food! Also we have the childrens museum that is doing a Monster Mash party which is like food, costume contest, trick-or-treating! We will probably do that as long as they don't overlap each other.


----------



## vinteenage

Amy that sounds really fun!


----------



## amygwen

vinteenage said:


> Amy that sounds really fun!


Thanks! I know, I'm super excittttttttted! I love halloween! Can't wait until he's old enough to like want to go trick-or-treating though! I used to love it :blush: and still dooooooooo...


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Halloween is HUGE here. Especially for me and my sister as we celebrate Samhain, which is really fun. I'm hoping to find a Samhain festival around here this year to take Liv to. You dunk for apples, eat chicken roasted on an open fire, they have crafts for the kids, it's all sorts of fun. Then they bless you with health and good fortune for the year. :thumbup:

We'll end up going trick or treating on Halloween, we always do. When I was pregnant I came to the conclusion that one of the perks of being a teen mom is I get another 16 years of trick-or-treating! I was on my last year, being 16, we went out for a bit then went to a party at my friends house and got blasted. Then I found out I was pregnant and got to trick or treat with Liv the next year. I never stopped :haha:


----------



## xCookieDough

*I reaaally wish we lived in the US, the UK sucks at celebrating Halloween, its awful here in London. No one is bothered, but I have bought X a outfit she will be a pumpkin and we will decorate the house regardless! Last year only 2 people knocked at our door =/
---xo*


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I begged OH to take Riley trick or treating this year but he wants to wait until next year where shell enjoy it more. But were probably handing out candy and dressing Riley up. 
Shell probably be a lamb or tiger or something :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Yup, I'll take Arianna around to a few houses by me and by OHs. She's gonna be a kitty :). I think the children's museum has something going on to, we might go to that.


----------



## we can't wait

We won't be taking her out to a neighborhood trick-or-treat. She'll only be 4.5 months old... So too little! LO, DH & I are definitely dressing up, though. We'll most likely go to our high school's Halloween party. It's for children... We'll just walk around dressed up. It'll be fun. :)

I'm *really* going to miss Fear Fest & Howl-O-Scream this year. DH and I LOVE Halloween, and have gone to both every year since we've been together. Hopefully we can start going again next year, once LO is big enough. We won't go in the evening though... I don't want her to get scared. :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

I don't know :shrug: I wouldn't really see the point in it unless it was purely to show him off, & I'd only go to the houses of people I know really well.. He goes to bed like half 6/7 so it'll be too late for him anyway! He'll be upstairs in bed and I'll hand out bags of sweets :)


----------



## bellaa

My older two kids will probably trick or treating. (They are 8 and 4.) but my youngest, who is only 3 weeks would obviously not be taking part.. but maybe next year? She'll be 1 then :)


----------



## lb

aidensxmomma said:


> My kids aren't really babies anymore (2yo and 3yo) so they'll be going trick-or-treating this year. But even when they were babies we took them out. If anything, we did it just to show them off. :winkwink: They didn't eat their candy, but I did. :rofl:
> 
> I think they might be going as Minnie Mouse and Mickey Mouse this year.

Just saw this, and I love the Minnie and Micky Mouse idea. My parents did that with me and my brother when I was one and my brother was 3 months old lol.

EDIT: Uhh... I won't be taking Kayla trick or treating. I might take her to a kiddie party or the park in her costume though. She's going to be a giraffe :)


----------



## 112110

YES. I LOVE Halloween, trick-or-treating, dressing up everything. LOVE.LOVE.LOVE. Brayden is going to be a tiger.


----------



## Tanara

.


----------



## ShelbyLee

laurenburch said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> My kids aren't really babies anymore (2yo and 3yo) so they'll be going trick-or-treating this year. But even when they were babies we took them out. If anything, we did it just to show them off. :winkwink: They didn't eat their candy, but I did. :rofl:
> 
> I think they might be going as Minnie Mouse and Mickey Mouse this year.
> 
> Just saw this, and I love the Minnie and Micky Mouse idea. My parents did that with me and my brother when I was one and my brother was 3 months old lol.
> 
> EDIT: Uhh... I won't be taking Kayla trick or treating. I might take her to a kiddie party or the park in her costume though. She's going to be a giraffe :)Click to expand...

I am extreamly jealous!!! I LOVE giraffes! And wanted LO to be one! But OH wants us to all dress up as a family lol.

We will probably take OHs little cousin out with LO so we can show her off :) 
OH is going to be a foot ball player, I'm going to be a cheerleader and LO is going to be a football! Lol well a foot ball fairy. I'm in the process of making her costume!


----------



## faolan5109

I love halloween, but we will not be trick or treating. Lane has never had candy and i want it to stay that way for awhile lol. So we will be giving out pretzels to the kids...all dressed up of course. We are going as the 50's OH has a zuit suit im going as a pin up and Lane will be a greaser.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lane has never had candy? my poor child teeth are gonna rot out of his head , hes got a bit of a sweet tooth :blush:


----------



## Rhio92

I've never really done trick or treating, so won't be taking Connor. But a few days before, the Derby and Birmingham ladies and babies are going to Cadbury world :lol: And we're dressing the babies up :dance: Might also dress Connor up for nursery on halloween too :) x


----------



## louandivy

Marzipan_girl said:


> Here in the UK Halloween is nowhere near as hyped as it seems to be for you guys in the US. Recently it seems to be getting more popular as companies realise it's commercial value tho!:haha: But even still, 8 out of 10 halloweens we never get trick or treaters to our door where we live.
> And i've only been twice in my life! Once when I was 12 and then again (don't laugh) when I was 18 with my bf for a joke.
> I wasn't allowed to go as my mum is catholic and doesn't really like all that "pagan stuff" and she also thinks its incredibly dangerous for a child to go knocking on a strangers door asking for treats!
> Oh yeah, another thing I find funny is how in the US it's normal to dress up as non-scary things for halloween? Almost like it's a normal fancy dress or something. Here the theme is ALWAYS scary, so you mainly only find witches, black cats, pumpkins, zombies, devils etc...altho last year I went out to the pub dressed as a lion! :rofl: It was my first night out since Rory was born, and during the day Rory was dressed as a little devil xxx

But you live in BARNES...Barnes is amazing for halloween, we always used to go trick or treating there! The guy from the Prodigy gave us gummy worms once :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Oh,im not sure! Id like too now that shes walking and she can knows how to knock on doors :haha: Would like fob to come so will have to ask him tonight. Im still searching down a halloween costume!


----------



## lov3hat3

Yeahhhh I want sweeeeeties, plus I want to get him all dressed up even if he is only going to be 5 and a half months :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

nah i dont really know many people round here, would feel strange! he's getting dressed up though


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

faolan5109 said:


> I love halloween, but we will not be trick or treating. Lane has never had candy and i want it to stay that way for awhile lol. So we will be giving out pretzels to the kids...all dressed up of course. We are going as the 50's OH has a zuit suit im going as a pin up and Lane will be a greaser.

 I need pictures of this! :haha:
Didn't Lane have cake at Liv's birthday party? Or was he asleep by then?


----------



## kariannnee

We're taking Tommy so he can get me candy d: He's going to be a pirate!


----------



## Trying4ababy

Nope, I don't believe in celebrating Halloween.


----------

